
Practitioner’s Guide to Statistical Tests - marnikitta
https://medium.com/@vktech/practitioners-guide-to-statistical-tests-ed2d580ef04f
======
marnikitta
We just finished a huge comparison of statistical tests to use in A/B testing.
Check it out if you are into analytics or product development

